# Not a nice trip.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fell over a small rock jutting out of a garden into the lane near my house. I went a right pearler and must have landed on just the one arm because no other injuries except to my, dominant, right arm.
I had a long sleeve sweatshirt on but still managed to badly graze that arm. It got worse during the day, and overnight, with lots of vomiting, and a bit of d, so we had a little trip to A&E. They x rayed it and dressed the wound giving me a sling. The Nurse Practitoner was not sure if there might be "something" on the humerus (upper arm) so put it in a sling and said that the treatment would be the same if it was broken or not.

The wound is giving me such a hard time. It is about the size of a large egg. The area all around is read and swollen with oedema up and down the arm.

I just can't get over how I managed to just land on that one piece of arm. No hand out and no knees grazed as you would in a normal trip. The dog was with me though not involved and thought it was great fun licking me and raiding my treat pouch for sausages!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Pat.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can sympathise Pat, remember last year I tripped up the hospital steps and dislocated my shoulder, that still gives me trouble with a constant ache.

You, Sandra and me are typical examples of older people needing to take more care, but how? 
I am trying to take more notice of standing up slower than normal, 
don´t suddenly spin round to see what behind you, 
_whatchamacallit's rabbles like a hawk._ (Oohah, something has gone radically wrong with my keyboard now) that should say watch cables like a hawk. 
Make Motley move if he is where I need to walk and a few more things I need to be aware of. 
Not standing on anything except a stool to reach up in a cupboard and making sure I have something to hold on to while I do it. 
I occasionally have an inner ear problem which makes me dizzy when I turn my heard or look up, then I have to be really carful, I have an exercise that rids me of that in a couple of days.

From one oldie to a not so oldie, take care.
Hope you will soon be on the mend.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh sorry to heat that Pat. Yes we MUST consider every move now as everything takes longer to heal. One second saved and weeks of recovery.
It's nice to be active but we must respect our age.!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that Pat. Sounds really nasty. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My physiotherapist daughter is always bragging to her colleagues about how fit I am for my age. Unlike some of my friends I have no trouble getting up from the floor or lifting stuff and balancing etc. Not sure it was an age thing so much as just one of those accidents that can happen to anyone. We looked at the rock last night and it is embedded firmly in the grass verge but large enough to stick right out. Would be a law suit in the States.

The age thing, however, comes into the equation with the consequences and the time it takes to recover. Also the impatience of not being able to manage with one arm. Aaargh!
I think many another person would have a broken radius and ulna as that is what I landed full force on.

I am quite hot on elf and safety. It comes from running Chris up to A&E so many times! I cannot keep moaning at him and then be silly myself


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat, so sorry to read of your accident 

It is a bad shock to the system when you fall as you get older

Sounds a bit like my knee which took the brunt of my fall along with my shoulder

Watch the red and swollen area for signs of heat, if it becomes hot then seek medical attention immediately 

It’s not likely but not impossible to suffer a blood clot at the site of injury, so best safe than sorry 

Hope you are feeling better soon, now follow your own advice and rest, in which case you don’t need to use that arm for a few days

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is very hot and swollen at times so perhaps I should take it easy. The sling is a nuisance but at least it reminds me not to use that hand.

Supposed to be going to visit new baby on Saturday so must have a functioning arm for if we are allowed cuddles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t think you are allowed cuddles Pat

Isn’t it meet outside and maintain 2 metre distance ?

Sort of look but don’t touch

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident Pat. I understand your confusion. Been there done that. 2 years ago I landed right on on my cheekbone, just one of them. Amazing I didnt break my glasses. But I dont even remember feeling myself going down. Apart from a slightly sprained wrist, nothing else and that was on a paved road. Like you and others, I try to be very careful. But still managed to break my pelvis in Switzerland a few months later. Foot slipped out of wet flipflops. No more backless shoes. They're a hazard. Just rest your arm. Most painful fall injuries are muscles and nerves rather than bones.. Hope you're isolating before seeing baby. Then when no-one's looking...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds very painful Pat - I hope it's better tomorrow.

The boulder jumped out of the verge - I used that excuse when I messed up the nearside front corner of our caravan years ago. It really did.....!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the, very, kind wishes.

Chris spoke to one of the neighbours, who is some sort of medic, and they opined that if it is hot and swollen, which it is, then it is probably broken  I have been using it for little things but have now stopped doing that to give it a chance to heal more quickly. I do, also, feel quite poorly given that nothing much ever knocks me off balance. I guess that I must start to think along the lines that Jan said and take things a little more easily.

On a more positive not our bungalow build is back up and running not that Anglian Water have moved their solid gold pipe from underneath the plot. We got the final bill and it was £!7K to dig a trench round the perimeter of the plot, lay new plastic water main, and connect up. They have heard our feelings on the matter in an official letter of complaint and we await their answer. The next step is the ombudsman.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if you are happy with that opinion Pat

I’d be more concerned with the egg shaped swelling , is that hot and swollen 

You have a doctor who is still conducting a surgery?

Go have him check it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The wound was never swollen like an egg, just the area was the size of an egg. It has settled down a lot now. Still looks awful as it is deep and dark red.
The pain is all in the arm so I am going with the worst case scenario of a broken humerus until they tell me otherwise.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still need to have it checked Pat 

If the original diagnoses was unsure 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I will, Sandra. I just have to wait for the radiologist to report on the x ray. I am pretty sure it is broken because of the ongoing pain and swelling. The wound, though large and ugly looking is dry and clean and will just have to granulate up to heal as the skin all died.
The Nurse Practitioner said that the sling he put me in would be the treatment for either scenario. Of course if the radius/ulna, where the wound is, or the elbow joint are involved then things might be different and I will be very cross that it has been 5 days, now, waiting for a phone call.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds dire Pat. Too often breaks are just brushed aside with long term problems. My wife has had two toes broken 30 years ago which were not really treated then and now both have had to be operated on recently. 

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nasty tumble, given you’re description it’s advisable to get it checked out as an untreated break will cause endless issues going forward.

Terry

PS. Or backwards, before another wise cracker intervenes. 😆


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, I will.

Am visiting physio daughter tomorrow so will have a chat with her. I am sure she will say the same - get a proper diagnosis and move on from there!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whilst you are about it Pat, if it is a broken bone

it may be advisable to have a bone density test

I had one ordered by the rheumatologist , I assume it was ok as the clinic has been closed since then 

I think she was concerned that my unsteadiness may result in falls

As if >

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am part of a huge study, through my GP practice, whereby we have all sorts of tests including bone scans every couple of years. Last one was on dementia!

As I am on HRT I am pretty confident that bone density will be ok.

To be honest, if you saw the skin wound you would be surprised if there is no break to go with it. No hands or knees were grazed during the fall so I must have taken flight and just come down on my bent forearm (and boobs  )


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope you're well-endowed then Pat!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m getting better well endowed

Covid stripped them but to fair it stripped my tum as well 

Unfortunately I’m getting back the tum 

Next week we return to the 800 call diet 

Albert is really putting on weight On his belly 

My bust ,well they are looking good

But no one sees them now

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I had to phone for results as I was fed up with the sling and, if it was not necessary, I wanted to dump it.

All is clear on the x ray  The nurse was concerned that it was still hot and swollen and told me to report to GP (!). The wound is gruesome to look at but the swelling and heat are slowly going down. It is hard to believe that I did not break anything when you see the horrible wound I got through a long sleeve sweatshirt.

This ping pong that GP's and hospitals play with us patients really gets to me now. If you go to your GP with anything resembling an injury they pack you off to A&E. Now they do it the other way round. I know Covid has a part to play in it all at the moment but I remember the GP stitching a nasty dog bite wound on my daughter's head. They would not do that now! Chris went in with a diy injury that was easily treated by a GP or practice nurse and the receptionist would not countenance giving him and appointment. Just told him to go to the hospital.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A point to consider Pat. When I cracked my pelvis it didnt show up on the xray. When I went back to the orthopod 3 months later still complaining, he said go to the other radiology practice in the village they have better equipment. Sure enough, there was the break large as life.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So that's a simple methodology for reducing the workload... blame it on Covid-19 and see as few people as possible.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear Viv. I must say this ping pong between doctors and hospitals is annoying.

The arm itself is not painful now so I assume that they are right about a break. The wound, however, is still under treatment. It is really weird as it is about 3 inches by 2 inches and quite deep. When I first did it, it looked like any other wound with a flap of skin taken off and flesh exposed. Not much bleeding really. The arm then swelled up and became hot which took me off to A&E where they put a dressing on but gave no advice. I changed the dressing and sometimes left if open to the air but it all became very messy and started to smell  Off to see the nurse at the GP who said it should have been seen for regular dressings and she pursed her lips at that advice not being given by the nurse at A&E. 

So here I am on twice weekly visits to the surgery for wound dressings. They cleaned off a lot of what they called "slough" which was where the smell was coming from (sorry dog!) and are now dressing it with iodine. I have asked them to investigate whether my previous diagnosis with Zinc deficiency is a factor and a friend even said that her husband's skin cancer started with a smelly wound! They were reassuring but said they would speak to my doctor about it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's been a while Pat - thank goodness you're now getting proper treatment. And I hope you get some responses.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lucky you 

I’m still waiting

But hey I’ve got a blood test and was asked to bring a urine sample

It’s quite cloudy she said

Yep it is and a phone call doesn’t quite explain that does it ?

The surgery had spaced the chairs

Not one was high or with arm rests

So I couldn’t sit down as with inflammatory arthritis and poor wrists I couldn’t get up again 

The blood room wasn’t any better

As she rushed to help me I waved her off 

I could get up albeit with difficulty if this seat had arms 

And with my difficulty I’d rather trust myself 

I couldn’t bring Albert , you told me not to

He could have helped me because he knows how

I expected in a medical facility you would at least have provided disabled facility’s 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How’s that arm Pat

You know exactly what caused your wound, you fell , so don’t be worrying about skin cancer

It probably is infected from contact with the ground as you say it’s a deep wound 

At least now someone is monitoring it 

Get well soon

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No infection. I had a long sleeve sweatshirt on when I fell. The skin did break but it did not look too bad at the time. It was what happened afterwards that was so concerning. It just seemed to get worse and worse with loads of what they call "slough" coming from it. My take on it is that the impact (my whole body landed on that one spot) killed a lot of flesh and it all had to be rejected (is that where the term "slough off" comes from) and then regrown.
It all looks good now even if it is still red raw. The nurses are looking into whether my previous Zinc deficiency has re emerged and is affecting things.

Sandra, I would change GP practice if you can. It just sounds as though they are incompetent or careless and i don't know which is worse! We left our old practice due to them completely cocking up the post heart attack care of Chris. Our new GP surgery closed its books just after we joined and it is so much better! I am sure he could open them again and make more money but he chooses to give top quality care instead.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well pat 

A minor miracle I have an appointment to SEE a GP next week

Probably because I told the senior nurse practitioner that I was going to go to A&E, explain that our practise doesn’t see patients and I was concerned about the effects that the aftermath of Covid is having on my health 

Received a phone call from the GP , he will contact the rheumatology dept and will see me at the surgery next week

I asked about the inflammatory markers In the blood test result, he muttered something about it must have clotted and he hadn’t the results yet from the urine test

My kidney function is fine , which is strange as I have only moderate kidney function , so Covid must have cleared that up, so maybe I can take anti inflammatory medication after all

So I’ll make a list of ?that I need the answers to and take it from there 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Soo pleased to hear this Sandra. At long last! Your GP sounds like a real palooka. Hope things are looking up this week. There seem to be many versions of post Covid after effects. Get well soon so I can see you again! WTMB!!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On the subject of cancer being caused by an injury. I don't want to spread alarm because jumping to conclusions is easy. But cancer CAN occur "at the time/site" of an injury. VERY RARELY though. I don't pretend to be an expert but it may be that this is due to an underlying condition that causes it. Pat, if it's healing, albeit ever so slowly be reassured. Extremities heal VERY slowly. Damage to flesh (muscle, nerves etc) can take a long time to regenerate itself. I had my toe/foot operated on beginning Feb. The surgeon made a right pig's ear of the stitch up - the gaps between the stitches were up to 8mm apart and it was bulging from the swelling. So it took 3 months before it 'almost healed' up. Then after a couple of weeks an area about 1cm long (in the worst spot) popped open again. Discharged a little blood/uck on the plaster and is now healing up again. About 2mm to go still. I'm using Hydrocolloid plasters (nano-silver) which are VERY good for healing. My son scraped the top of his foot with a burst blister like wound. Using these plasters it healed totally in 3 days!!! (Oh to be young!) Elastoplast brand seem to be more substantial than Tesco house brand. Mercurochrome brand in France. Good to have in the moho also!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news Sandra! Do keep us posted.
Going by my surgery they are not very busy. I think that people are staying away as much as they can. Each time I go for a dressing change there is not one other person there. As I leave, sometimes another person person turns up. Reception staff play on their phones because it is so quiet.

Viv, I knew I had heard this. All seems well, however, with my arm. It just looks like a wound should look like when there has been a large loss of skin and tissue. What had me alarmed, previously, was the amount of what they call "slough". It was also very smelly  Now that it has been cleaned regularly and dressed properly it is all looking normal. I have shared my thoughts with the nurses and they say it would not be healing, as it is, if cancer were involved. Of course it is not nearly there yet but going in the right direction.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It will be great to see you Viv

Im not good at the moment, yet another urine infection and a throat infection

Still not recovered from Covid, very run down , I’m an infection waiting to happen

Phone call from rheumatology,re throat infection ,stop the methotrexate, repeat the failed blood test for inflammatory markers which were still too high on the last blood test two weeks ago

Hopefully as Covid lockdown settles I may be seen !!

Have antibiotics for urine infection , I took a sample to the GPS, he needs to check my throat on Thursday, or maybe not as I have to wear a mask !!

Constant flare ups in joints, what was the strength of your pain patch Viv, I’m on buprenorphine 10. GP offered to increase it but I refused until I’m checked out properly 

Gosh I hope someone can sort me out I’m so tired of being unwell


Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Never had a pain patch Sandra. Maybe another blonde!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sadly I'm miles away from your home patch. I've made a tentative booking with Caravan Club at a nearby site from 21 July. Let's see how that pans out. I will have to go north to store the moho for the winter, maybe October, November. DV you'll be feeling like a spring hare by then, long before then actually!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought you did when you # your pelvis Viv

Didn’t you use a transaderm patch ?

Sandra,


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yes, it's just a sportsman's muscle anti-inflammatory patch, called Transact. Not available in UK. I asked pharmacy if there was anything similar. She said there were only "heat patches" so I said to her I might as well use a hot bean bag, she said yes that is true. I've sent you a whatsapp on Albert's phone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Viv got your WhatsApp

I wouldn’t use it I have morphine patches , just wondered if that’s what they gave you and what strength it was 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I saw the GP

But I was nervous , I really feel ill and exhausted , breathless and shaky since Covid 

I know it doesn’t make sense but I feel like it’s my fault 

After covid symptoms blood and protein in urine 

Breathlessness from lungs and heart damage , extreme exhaustion 

The first time I’ve seen a doctor face to face 

And told me he isn’t interested in past symptoms ( actually they are still present) 

They are in my notes he can see them ,but who dealt with them?

Show some respect, he actually said that , which made me feel even more nervous

Sent me for an ECG , could only hear half of the conversation , as it’s transferred by phone to someone who reads it 

Snatches like it could be due to the replacement valve 

And an appointment arrives for echocardiograph 

I already said on an earlier phone call which was all I could get that I was worried about my tissue heart valve and the breathlessness And could I be referred to a cardiologist 

It’s 12 yrs old, I time it by the life of shadow , he was six months old when I lifted him out of the pond a week after a major heart op 

Was told I couldn’t be referred as they couldn’t see me , it was Ok a year ago 

now I’m told Covid could have damaged my heart and lungs 

And surprise I can book a chest X Ray, which I was told couldn’t be done via a phone call consultation 

And when I said I want another urine sample tested as this is the third infection? in 8 weeks when this third course of antibiotics finishes , blood and protein in my urine 

Bring one in we will dipstick it 

Don’t bother I said I can dipstick it myself , I want it sent off for analysis 

Please God my exhaustion, eye problems , shakiness , breathlessness , and dizzy spells 

Not to mention my inflammatory arthritis which makes me stiff and in pain 

Can be sorted 

But who will sort it ?

A letter from general medicine today 

You have an appointment but don’t attend On........

We will face phone or write to you in the next few weeks

who is it from, regarding What ?

I give up 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That all sounds very unsatisfactory Sandra, no wonder you're fed up. And battling the system takes energy, which you haven't got. I do hope you get something sorted thro this phone appt.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

"Show some respect"! Who the hell does he think he is!? He is dealing with a sick and vulnerable person and he comes out with a comment like that? I would report him to the GMC. 
He is not interested in past symptoms that are still present? How on earth did he qualify? All symptoms are relevant!
I would take someone with you next time you see him. You are entitled to a chaperone. Perhaps he might show some compassion and respect when he is not dealing with a sick and vulnerable person on their own. He earns a five figure salary for making you feel better and as far as I can see so far he is not worth a penny of it.

I do hope you get some answers soon Sandra. Perhaps that community nurse that you saw previously might be of some assistance?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Normally Albert would have been with me Pat

But he’s not allowed during Covid lockdown, not even allowed in the waiting room, it’s locked like Fort Knox 

They check you have a reason to be let in 

I have a feeling he may be dealing with a lot of disgruntled people and to be fair he isn’t a partner

My daughter says that the actions of some surgeries in this and other area are being investigated

I think our surgery took working from home too literally 

She is a senior community nurse manager ( children) and says the hospitals were only running at 50%, with nurses to spare that should have been deployed to the community 

It’s only now the are looking at deaths in private houses which were offered no support along side the residential homes 

The senior practice nurse that visited me was asked by my daughters equal who is over adults in the community. I think that may have been the problem as he phoned the GP as he was concerned about my lung function and requested the GP visit to examine me .....which of course he didn’t.


I may take out a complaint if the test results are not good and I feel they should have been actioned sooner, if I do I’ll get my granddaughter to deal with it, she’s a medical negligence solicitor and it’s cost us a fortune in university fees to get her qualified 

She actually qualified last month, no more fees to pay, she now has a two year contract with her firm of solicitors before she can practise alone 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was in my surgery the other day and they still display a poster that says "would you like a chaperone?". I imagine it is a legal matter? 

Hopefully your extended family will take the case up for you.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Celebrating 72 years of NHS???? And that's the treatment you get. I wouldnt put up with it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the Covid pandemic has turned NHSCare upside down 

To much emphasis on Covid wards

Too little on the community, and other in some cases equally devastating illness, eg Cancer etc 

I know the message being sent out now is we are open , please come , as consultants are worried at the tremendous drop in cancer, heart and other serious conditions referrals 

But to see a hospital consultant you need to be referred by a GP, and for many getting more than a telephone call from a GP has been difficult throughout the Pandemic 

It has felt as though the NHS is a closed shop to all but Covid referrals 

And meanwhile everything else has been put on hold , trouble is things like cancer will not just wait 

I wonder how many of those community patients will be added to the death toll 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris, finally, got to talk to his consultant about his chest. He still has a productive cough which varies from clear to green in colour. She has prescribed doxycyline and asked for a sample before he takes it. Of course the secretions have turned clear now. She is also putting him back on a drug that helps him to clear his chest and referred him for physiotherapy to improve his breathing. Apart from being done on the telephone we cannot fault her. I know it is sexist but my brother always says that female doctors are the best as they try that bit harder.

I, too, cannot complain as the nurses are working hard to treat my arm. It is now "over healing" and so we have a change of dressing material and more frequent appointments again. Might have to have some sort of "silver" treatment only available from the doctor so I might get to see one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely no complaint about nurses 

My blood test were done on time

As I’m sure your dressing were by a NURSE , not a doctor 

We have a stock of silver treatment from when Albert severely burnt his leg 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right 

An X-ray booked

A heart scan booked

An eye test booked

The mystery non appointment was the stroke team who I haven’t seen since my A&E visit Following my TIA

But the A&E consultant? was great and I now at least have comparison XRays, heart scans pre Covid , even though I prob contacted Covid in A&E , it was a difficult time the end of March according to the GP 

I don’t blame anyone for that 

The loss of sensation in my feet and hands is common following Covid according to the GP 

But can it be reversed ? He didn’t say more on that

My eyes not so good but maybe not so bad, they feel like I have been swimming in chlorine 

The dizzy, loss of balance sensations could be eyes or could be abnormal heart rhythms

The breathlessness could be heart or lungs 

Or just the aftermath of Covid 

The reoccurring urine infections and sore throats could just be my lowered immune system due to immunosuppressant medication 

Or the fact I’m knackered , run down and exhausted all of the time now 

It’s three months now since Covid 

Maybe all the tests will prove negative and I’m fine 

But I’m not holding my breath

I’m ok if I’m in bed or sat down

Half an hour of movement I’m breathless, dizzy , sweating and unwell

And I’m talking of slow movement as I’m stiff with arthritis and my mobility is poor 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone see tonight's Panorama program about cancer patients dying due to their treatment being stopped due to resources being diverted to Covid.?
Scary.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

Covid was everything

As long as you were in hospital 

Many we know died in Care Homes

Many died in private homes in the community , No GP visits no visiting teams to check the ones too Ill to make it 

Just a phone line which was always on hold

Albert held on for 2\12 hours before he was cut off 

He was afraid to phone for an ambulance, afraid to send me to hospital in case I died there alone , he needed someone to see and assess me to reassure him what was the right thing to do

There was no one 

Fortunately I recovered my blue lips turned to pink

But did I recover?

I’ve been ill ever since and only just actually seen a GP. , three months later

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction Sandra.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And I thought was in trouble 🤐, I do hope your soon sorted. At least I know I am on the mend.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You must be a strong old trout Sandra!! To go through what you are going through and come out the other side is nothing more than miraculous. Let us hope that the aftermath of Covid is nothing more than what we would expect from flu or pneumonia. If it is like pneumonia then prepare for a year (or more) of slowly, slowly getting better.

Look on it this way - you are now part of our herd immunity


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has it been confirmed by a blood test you have actually had the COVID-19 Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I was Ill at the end of March, no testing outside of hospital

To late now, testing for antibodies is still only for NHS workers, or hospitalised cases

But my symptoms then and since leave no doubt that I had a bad do of Covid

Should really have phoned for an ambulance, but at that time death in hospital was common place and I didn’t want to die alone 

We were both afraid, face to face contact with a doctor would have helped to reassure or advise 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phone consultation with rheumatology 

Methotrexate stopped, should have been stopped whenever I was on antibiotics , and certainly now if I’m suffering from breathlessness 

Will not trial a different drug until we have all the test results on heart, lungs etc 

To observe reoccurring urine infections as she is concerned that because my immune system was being damped down with drugs it’s not able to fight infections even with antibiotics 

Inflammatory markers still high but she’s more concerned about residual infections than inflammatory arthritis at the moment 

If it gets really bad to contact them immediately , or if any joints become hot and swollen 

I must admit she gave me time to talk to her about my symptoms and at least I know she is concerned and is following them up on my behalf , that is such a relief to know I’m not alone 

I know from TV programmes many post Covid patients are suffering the same symptoms and problems as I am and I’m hoping the heart and lung scan don’t highlight permanent damage 

Nevertheless my lungs and heart should have been scanned much earlier than this, we are now three months on and it’s too easy to say it can take months to recover from Covid 

Suddenly it seems that Covid can cause lasting damage to lungs and heart and other organs hence all the tests actioned

Still better late than never 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pat

The “silver “ dressings are very expensive

If you can’t get a prescription 

Find out the name , if it’s the same as my stock I’ll post it to you and you can check with your nurse 

Albert burnt his leg with boiling chicken stock, we were managing to heal except for a deeper patch

The consultant plastic surgeon At Christies who checks Albert every three months for melonoma 
was concerned when he saw it and referred Albert to the burns unit

They dressed it for a while and finding out I was nurse Sent the dressing packs and checked it every two weeks 

They sent far too many silver sealed dressings 

But like unused sealed medication it can’t be returned 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great that the rheumatologist is on your case. I see it is another female doctor 

Thanks for the offer of the silver dressings. I will bear it in mind. Another wound check today.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All back on track with my arm. Healing is progressing nicely now. Back to weekly dressing changes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today I’m off to have a chest XRay Pat 

The first of many tests 

Onwards and hopefully upwards 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's good, Sandra 

Chris is still waiting for his


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Right
> 
> An X-ray booked
> 
> ...


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...persistent-symptoms-months-recovering-severe/

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there should be more publicity on these things along with more shocking pictures of morgues etc. It might make the "I'm all right Jack" brigade stop and pause.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hang in there Sandra. If all else fails theres always CbD oil as a last resort. Theres lots to fix up but give it time. Just be kind to yourself. You came through so that's a great indication of your inner strength.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There has been quite a few interviews with those still recovering Pat

A consultant was describing his post Covid symptoms the other day 

I doubt think there is any doubt that many are struggling with the same symptoms as I am 

Follow up seems as yet to be in short supply, it seems they don’t know why

I’d have thought Investigating post Covid symptoms could help in the fight against the virus

Why and how for instance does it attack and damage peripheral nerves, both my feet are permanently numb and tingling, on my hands it comes and goes 

Will the nerve damage recover, can they test what’s happening 

It’s certainly not the worst of my problems post Covid but some answers would be good 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that there is research being done in some universities Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes there is now Pat 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I must admit since I stopped the methotrexate I feel better

Not physically but mentally 

I was finding difficulty in expressing thoughts verbally, anxious and stuttering 

Ok when typing them 

The consultant On TV expressed the same difficulty post Covid 

I was secretly worried that the dizzy spells were somehow due to my TIA

But I’m finding it easier now

Maybe the methotrexate doesn’t help with post Covid symptoms 

Or maybe it just increased the anxiety 

I am however getting stiffer by the minute but the morphine patch and paracetamol control the pain

Well mostly 

Following Covid I didn’t take the methotrexate for a month until I thought I was beginning to get over it plus I was afraid to dampen my immune system 

Could have been a bad decision to restart it 

And I won’t now , I may need a different drug to control my inflammatory arthritis 

But I think my breathlessness is getting easier 

And I won’t restart it without being sure it’s the right thing to do

It could of itself not be suitable for me 

But you take the drugs and it eases the immediate pain and you ignore side effects 

Put them down to other things , accept it’s your own fault although you not sure why 

It’s very hard to confront the medical profession 

Sandra 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You are so right, Sandra, which is where a good GP comes into the picture. They should sift through all the different medications and side effects with you. They should be your advocate.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They should and once upon a time they would pat 

But now 10 min talk about the most important thing 

Ignore those symptoms that maybe fit into it

You haven’t got time

As my GP said I don’t want to know anything I can read in your notes

But he hasn’t addressed them so how do I know he’s read them and is applying them

My heart is fine, well fine Ish ,as are my lungs a year ago, post Covid 

I’m really hoping that’s true

If it’s not I’ll be taking it further As I have post Covid XRays and heart scans 

I know I’m upset that no one would see me when I was So sick with Covid

That Albert was so afraid and didn’t know what to do

That no doctor would visit To support

But it’s taken three months for a doctor to see me

To listen to my chest, to do an ECG , to refer me for an Xay and heart scan

Even knowing my valve is very old and I’ve been ill ever since 

And all my symptoms are post Covid 

But if you can’t explain that in ten minutes you are out

The last words were restart your methotrexate which I’d stopped on the advice of the rheumatologist nurse 

I said no, he said please yourself 

So I did and stopped it 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's very difficult - as we get older our medical situation gets more complex and any problems often can't be dealt with in 10mins - because it's not just that problem, it's got to be considered in conjunction with all the other problems that already exist.

It takes a good GP to manage all of that and it sounds as if you're unlucky there Sandra. Can you request a different Dr in the practice?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We tend to stick with the same GP because they know us. In your case, Sandra, there is no point because he "can read your notes". So, you might as well find a more empathetic GP who can also "read your notes" and then really listen to your take on things. One way of doing it would be to ask for a second opinion. We are all entitled to it. The second doctor then feels a little competitive over your case and might go the extra mile.


----------

